
Ask HN: What's the best indoor air quality monitor? - whitepoplar
I&#x27;ve been researching the effect of indoor air quality on health, and it seems that it&#x27;s something worth taking seriously. To those of you who know about these things, what&#x27;s the best indoor air quality monitor that I can buy for under $300? Thanks!
======
Mz
My body. It tells me what I need to know about air quality. (Not snark, though
I imagine everyone will think it is.)

What are you trying to do here? A few details would help folks give you
feedback.

------
bradknowles
What are you interested in monitoring for? Particulates? VOCs? Carbon dioxide?
Carbon monoxide?

Some systems are good at monitoring certain things, but don’t have sensors for
other things.

You’ve looked at Awair and Eve, right?

